# Convert 1-Stage Dust Collector into 2-Stage?



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

I am new to dust collection. Just picked up an old 1HP delta dust collector (AP400) and replaced the top bag with the 1-micron filter bag by Powertec. It seems to work very well. Now I am thinking to add Rockler's Dust Right Separator to convert it to a two-stage collector. I know the Dust Right is designed mate with a vacuum. Does anyone think it is worth going down that route?


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The rockler dustright is 2.5 inch. I bought the Onieda super dust deputy with 30 gal bucket at woodcraft for $215.00. it works great. I have a jet dc1100 and no dust gets into the jet bag. I had a 30 gal trash can seperator before and it worked but dust still got in the jet bag. The Onieda makes 6,5 and 4 inch inlets. Dust collection is about air volume. Don't restrict yourself below 4 star inches.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

gdonham1 said:


> The rockler dustright is 2.5 inch. I bought the Onieda super dust deputy with 30 gal bucket at woodcraft for $215.00. it works great. I have a jet dc1100 and no dust gets into the jet bag. I had a 30 gal trash can seperator before and it worked but dust still got in the jet bag. The Onieda makes 6,5 and 4 inch inlets. Dust collection is about air volume. Don't restrict yourself below 4 star inches.


Thanks for the quick reply. That's unfortunate as my plan was to store the bucket underneath the motor of the Delta DC. It won't be perfect fit but should still doable. I have very limited space in the garage, don't have much space for a 30 gal bucket.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

gdonham1 said:


> The rockler dustright is 2.5 inch. I bought the Onieda super dust deputy with 30 gal bucket at woodcraft for $215.00. it works great. I have a jet dc1100 and no dust gets into the jet bag. I had a 30 gal trash can seperator before and it worked but dust still got in the jet bag. The Onieda makes 6,5 and 4 inch inlets. Dust collection is about air volume. Don't restrict yourself below 4 star inches.


I use the Rockler 4" Dust Right installed on a 20 gallon plastic barrel and my 2HP Harbor Freight dust collector and it works great. I have it piped into the shop using 4" PVC sewer pipe to 6 different locations in my small shop using blast gates to control the flow. I do get a small amount of fine dust in the DC collection bag which could be eliminated using a larger barrel. It accumulates a little more as the barrel fills up with the larger debris.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

No matter which way you go to make it 2 stage ( Dust Separator) you'll spend more than you have in the used 1hp DC. If you have most all of the tools you need then go 2 stage if not get that needed tool but still have DC on your list.

I read a couple of reviews on the AP400, be careful it's top heavy. It seems to be good for one tool at a time. Reviews have said they needed a longer hose. I assume the previous owner has lengthen the hose.

To answer your question no don't use the Dust Right Separator. It reduces down to 2 1/2", keep it 4". Rockler sells the fittings to make your own 4" separator you would need to supply the barrel/trash can. Fittings Link... Look at the picture of the guys set up and see if that is something that would work in a corner of the garage. He is using the Dust Right expandable flex hose and imagine has their fitting at each tool. Rockler is proud of their Dust Right products but you don't have to worry about fittings that should fit not fitting. By the time you add up the cost of all of the fittings, clamps, hose and barrel, 2 Benjamins will magically disappear from your wallet. I basically have that set up but took it a step further and put it all outside and ran the flex hose through the wall.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks guys for the advises. I think I am going to go with the Oneida 4" dust deputy. I have already got the AP400, too late to go directly to the 2-stage route.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just gave up on the Rockler setup. It was pretty good, but the Super Dust Deputy is in a whole different league. I found it on sale recently for $159, at Woodcraft, but not sure it's still available. I have the 6 inch in my shop, in a separate space so I don't have to put up with the noise. Also, the bags are OK, but gradually accumulate some dust, reducing pass through. I suggest you NOT keep it inside your shop space. Roll it outside when you are working

I bought Rockler's 27 foot flex hose, which goes from the collection port on the DC, to each tool, one at a time. Rockler fittings are about the only ones that you can count on fitting, don't mix brands. Rockler has a 4 inch pass through tube meant to go through a wall,see picture. Then you can put up a lean-to to protect the DC setup. Here's a picture of my outside shop setup. You can see the tube going through the wall. The space is pretty well sealed so the filtered air from the drum filter, can return through an additional 20x20 inch filter back into the shop. Keeps the heat and AC in. My Super Dust Deputy is the 6 inch model with adapters down to the 4 inch hose. I have a second DC setup in my garage where the wood prep tools are, and it is the 4 inch version, which is much smaller. I don't think I gained much with the larger one. BTW, the space is the 4 ft between two sheds.

With any DC chip collector drum, you don't want to let it get more than about 2/3rds full or it will stop working properly. If your Delta's plastic collection bag starts filling with sawdust, you need to empty the chip collector drum. You can order a larger drum from ULine. To make it easier to move, put it on a dolly, and preferably, attach the dolly to the roll around base of your DC unit so they're easier to move together.

Building a little lean-to is a pretty easy project.

I have a few tools that use 2.5 inch ports, and they are serviced by a Y connector with a 4 inch diameter plus a 2.5 inch port angled off. T shaped connectors aren't quite as efficient as the Y. You can get a blast gate so you can cut off air flow from the 2.5 inch hose when it's not in use.

And none of this means you should work without some sort of mask. The ultra fine sawdust is what messes up your lungs, so just having an M95 mask on will help keep you healthy.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @wxm


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @wxm


Thanks. I consider myself a weekend wrencher. The woodwork is new to me. Appreciate for everyone’s warm welcome here.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Finally received the Dust Deputy. To my surprise, this thing is big, so much for the idea of tuck it underneath the motor of delta ap-400. In face, I now need to find a bottom barrel for it. For those of you already using it. What is your recommendation? Please keep in mind I have very limited space in my garage workshop.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Uline online has fiber drums of various sizes. Have a metal top and a latch to hold it tight onto the barrel. I suggest you cut a circular plywood piece and mount the SDD on that. I sealed the heck out of the top with calk. A very heavy layer between the metal lid and the plywood top. The bolts the hold the SDD in place also go through the ply and the metal top. I reused the two hole top that formerly had the Rockler setup, so the ply was a must. I think I'd mark the mounting holes on the ply, drill them, test fit the SDD to the ply top, then bolt the ply to the metal top, and then use a jig saw to cut the center opening. 

I by far prefer the fiber drum to a plastic trash barrel. There's a lot of air moving around in there, and you have to figure a way to properly support the SDD on a plastic lid, especially if it has a curved or shaped top. 

If your DC cart has a flat top, you might be able to extend it so the SDD and drum ride on the extension, which will be a little more convenient than having to fiddle with two pieces. 

That Jet should work OK for a home shop. I have two Harbor Freight DC units, which often go on sale. Each cost me just $162 with the discount coupon. I popped for the Wynn drum filter (more than the HF unit) for the shop, the cloth filter is OK for the garage shop area, but I roll it outside when in use. The filter bag isn't very good and I'm pinching pennies so another drum filter is out for now.

It's good you're paying attention to dust collection. That stuff will do your lungs in. Ever notice how many carpenters and wood shop employees wind up with COPD by age 55.


----------



## wxm (Dec 25, 2020)

Ok, made some progress. Picked up a 30-gal barrel. Cut a new cover and mounted the dust deputy. All seems well. Still waiting for 4” hose to test.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Good choice. That quick unlocking band makes it easy to empty the drum. I haven't done it, but my shop unit is always in one place and I'm thinking of suspending it from a long spring so I can lift it away easily.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Go to www.jpthien.com and read about the Thien Baffle. i built one and it works great. Inexpensive to build and you can build one to fit your space. There are multiple videos on YouTube on various builds.


----------

